#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  مديريت نيست مشكل ما را حل كند

## 001357

سلام حق اشتراك ساليانه را پرداخت كردم براي ورود به اين سايت كار ديگري بايد انجام بدمhttp://forum.irantk2.com/
سيستم اين پيغام را ميدهد*شما نمیتوانید وارد سایت شوید ! دسترسی شما به سایت به دلیل زیر قطع شده است :*
ثبت نام با ایدی فقط عدد-نامناسب
*پایان مدت محرومیت شما :* هرگز

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehran76gh

> سلام حق اشتراك ساليانه را پرداخت كردم براي ورود به اين سايت كار ديگري بايد انجام بدمhttp://forum.irantk2.com/
> سيستم اين پيغام را ميدهد*شما نمیتوانید وارد سایت شوید ! دسترسی شما به سایت به دلیل زیر قطع شده است :*
> ثبت نام با ایدی فقط عدد-نامناسب
> *پایان مدت محرومیت شما :* هرگز


در این خصوص به آقای نکویی پیام خصوصی بدهید.
اگر آدرس و شماره ایشون رو ندارید خصوصی پیام بدید.

----------


## davood4000

اون سایت تعمیر رسیور هست اشتباه اومدی عزیز

----------


## 001357

> اون سایت تعمیر رسیور هست اشتباه اومدی عزیز


 دوست عزیز اشتباه نیامدم سایت رسیور هم مربوط به سایت تعمیر کاران است باید فعالیت داشته باشی تا سایت را فعال کنن مشکل من این است که نام کاربری من تمام عدد است باید مدیریت آقای محمودی یا نکویی  اصلاح کند تا بتوانم داخل سایت بشم

----------


## habbib

وقتی رنگ کاربری شما سبز میشود( به رنگ سبز هستید ) یعنی جزو کاربری ویپ میباشید و هزینه اشتراک رو پرداخت نمودید و میتونید از تمامی بخشها غیر از بخش قرمز استفاده نمایید 
یعنی شما نمیتونید استفاده کنید ؟

قطعا در سیستم عامل خود مشکل دارید 
توسط موبایل یا کامپیوتر و یا تبلت وارد شوید اگر در همه موارد نشکل شما پابرجا بود اونموقع بصورت قطعی اعلام نمایید

----------


## nekooee

> دوست عزیز اشتباه نیامدم سایت رسیور هم مربوط به سایت تعمیر کاران است باید فعالیت داشته باشی تا سایت را فعال کنن مشکل من این است که نام کاربری من تمام عدد است باید مدیریت آقای محمودی یا نکویی  اصلاح کند تا بتوانم داخل سایت بشم


نه دوست عزیز سایت رسیور در گذشته بسیار دور جزوی از این سایت بوده و مدتها هست که کاملا مستقل است و اصلا کاری به این سایت ندارد.
گاهی آقای محمودی برای بعضی دوستان اونجا میگن فعال کنند ولی در واقعا اون سایت کلا مستقل است و من الآن حتی نمیدونم مدیر اون سایت کی هست. مشکلات مربوط به اون سایت را باید همانجا مطرح کنید. من اصلا دسترسی به اون سایت ندارم.

----------

